# Great Furry Show on TV in Atlanta



## conman (Oct 25, 2012)

A 2 part show about Furry Weekend Atlanta 2012 (and Furry-life in general) just went live on Xfinity in Atlanta.  If you went to FWA chances are you're in it somewhere.   If your in Atlanta and have Comcast -- press on-demand, then Get Local ATL, Then Best Of Atlanta, Then Conman show.

If your not in Atlanta or don't have Comcast you can still see some outtakes at www.conmanshow.com.

It's a VERY fur positive show and a lot of fun (if I do say so, myself)  It was great making so many new Furry friends!  

Oh and even though I am the host of the show this is NOT an ad, as we are not selling anything, so please don't delete.  I think a anyone in the Furry Community would love to check this out.

Steve B the ConMan.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 25, 2012)

Â¬Â¬ is there a full show to watch ?!?!??!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 25, 2012)

What the fuck is a furry?


----------



## conman (Oct 25, 2012)

yes it's a full 30 min show (in 2 parts).  But you have to live in Atlanta (or around it) to see it.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 26, 2012)

conman said:


> yes it's a full 30 min show (in 2 parts).  But you have to live in Atlanta (or around it) to see it.


 well thats bollocks :L if you can please put it on youtube (EVERYONE CAN WATCH RECOMEND ETC


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Oct 26, 2012)

That needs uploading to youtube, that show genuinely looks interesting.


----------



## conman (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for that.  We will be putting extras, full interviews etc up on youtube, maybe after the shows run we will be allowed to put the full show up on youtube.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 1, 2012)

Yay, shows


----------

